# I am so Sick!!



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

All of a sudden I feel terrible..My bones are aching all over I don't know how all of a sudden 
I feel this way? I am under some stress also maybe that is contributing to , I don't know.
I was wondering if anyone knows something that can make you sleep, I cant take sleep aids (**EX Tylenol PM) does someone know of like a home remedy or something like that..



Thanks So Much,
Andrea~


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice hot long bath with good book, hubby looking after the kids, hot milk or hot chocolate, toasty pajamas--these are all pretty sleep inducing to me.....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Nice hot long bath with good book, hubby looking after the kids, hot milk or hot chocolate, toasty pajamas--these are all pretty sleep inducing to me.....[/B]










That sounds great,but Nick doesn't come home from work till 11 oclock..My head feels like a balloon.
I said I never get sick, cause I wash my hands alot, I think I **JINXED** myself..


Thanks though...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

FLUFF Andrea, ME TOO! I am so sorry you are not feeling well.

I almost SNAPPED Sara's head off about a half hour ago for NOTHING. 

All my joints hurt, my head is pounding, my eyeballs even hurt. And I feel like one wrong move from anyone here and I will BURST! I just want to go to bed and sleep also, or just CRY myself to sleep. My stomach is in knots and I just feel awful.

No ladies it's not PMS. I was thinking it might be "post stress" from Jason's accident... coz mine all started after reading about that POOR guy that jumpped in front of the truck. I feel so VERY baddly for all involved.

OK Doctors, what do Andrea and I have, please?










Melanie


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

if i take 2 allergy pills ( i have the cvs brand ones- very cheap) i fall asleep fast! its great stuff if you want to sleep! and a warm bath with the lights on low makes me tired and relaxed too. hope you feel better!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh lord, I can't ..My eyeballs hurt to, I am sucha big fat baby when I get sick..
I wish someone would take care of me, I miss that...










Andrea~


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I wish I knew something about it. I'm so sorry you are not feeling good.








I think I've been going downhill as soon as I hit 40 , it could be just in my mind but it's always something. I always have headaches and some other aches. I take ibuprofen like candy







and aspirin. now I don't know if I am imagining things but I'm losing my hair I think
















can you take vitamins, calcium, or maybe just eat more nutritional things? I don't know what can help you sleep. maybe some good exercise before bed time might help. join a gym and they tell you all about these things. don't drink tea or coffee or soda before bed. Oh I know, read a book and you will fall asleep. It always does it to me. I read one page and I'm gone. sorry if this was no help at all


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Andrea, how about some hot chamomille tea? It is supposed to help you sleep. I hope you get to feeling better soon - you too Mel. With all the achiness, sounds like it could be the start of the flu.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I wish I knew something about it. I'm so sorry you are not feeling good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...































Now my head hurts from laughing..Oh Lord Fay








Thanks Girls..I am going to try every suggestion, with all that I should **KLUNK** out...



I forgot to get my friggin flu shot....


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

You poor girl.







I sure hope you don't have what me and hubby had two
weeks ago. OMG we thought we were dying, literally. First he got it then 
24 hours exactly I got it. It sounds like what you're discribing, but we were
throwing up non-stop for like 12 hours straight. At first I thought it was food
poisoning, but it took me 24 hours to get sick so I know it wasn't that. I think
you might have some kind of virus. I would just make a cup of tea and go lay
in bed and hopefully you'll fall asleep. Oh yeah, put a trash can next to the bed
in case you feel sick, trust me on that! I hope you get over this soon.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, I am going now..I think its going to come out both ends of me









How did i get this...


Thanks for all your help


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Okay, I am going now..I think its going to come out both ends of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep that would be what I had. It's terrible, but it probably won't last more then
24 hours, hopefully! I bet you picked this up going to that "Germy Hospital" to
visit your dad.








Thanks for reminding me "Maltese NH"..I forgot to say that. I drank Gatorade like it was
going out of style. It was the only thing I could keep down.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm in Human Resources in my company.....we've had sooooo many people out with the flu!!!! One of our Virginia office had 1/3 of the office out....there are 30 people in that office!

Rest & try to stay hydrated.....drink Gatorade or Powerade or something like that.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=257602
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I WAS laying down and said to myself, "screw this" and I got up and got online again to come here and TRY to feel better. 

Now that I know YOU are feeling like me, I am wondering what was in the PM's or emails!









I HOPE I am getting THAT flu... I want a LOT of time off work... I have HAD it with one of my co-workers who seems to have lost her mind. Every day is a new battle and I really have had it. She will say things to one person, then say something totally different to another person to flame things up. Then went confronted about what she said, she denys it all. I am way too old for those childish games.

And talk about going downhill once you hit 40, imagine getting into a awful car accident a month and half after you turn 40 then NEVER ever know if your problems are due to the car accident or your age. IT Sucks!

Thank God I KNOW that He does not give me more then I can handle, but today my handling problems is low.







I am gonna pray for some help for us all.

Melanie


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Sure wish you were feeling better. Our prayers and good wishes to you. Hope you get some much deserved rest.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> FLUFF Andrea, ME TOO! I am so sorry you are not feeling well.
> 
> I almost SNAPPED Sara's head off about a half hour ago for NOTHING.
> 
> ...


that's EXACTLY how i feel... i have been sick for a week or better. i believe it’s some sort of evil flu. (stomach flu, as i spent a lot of time in the bathroom kneeling in front of the toilet) i was sure i was dying a slow and agonizing death. good news is i'm feeling a bit better today! YAY! i actually got more than 2 hours sleep at a wack. i tried to shelter my children from my horrible affliction... but my son was showing signs of it this morning.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon too Melanie.







And Carrie also!








Sure hope nobody else gets this bug.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Can we expose each other on the board? It's beginning to look that way!









I had the 'sit on the toilet with a bowl in your lap' thing going on last week. I've never thrown up for so many hours before. It started right about the time they started talking about the spinach problem, but I didin't eat any spinach. I had a flu shot, but that doesn't always solve the flu problem. There's just too many viruses around.

Rest, drink water, and don't worry about getting much food.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Andrea and Melanie... I hope you both feel better soon!! 

EDIT: Carrie I just saw that you've been sick, too. Hope you get all well soon!

[attachment=13022:attachment]


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I always take a load of vitamin C and echaniecia, (not sure of the spelling) when I get sick.
I was sick last week and dank a lot of organic OJ with extra pulp. I felt better the next day. LOTS OF REST IS KEY.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I took to allergy pills and now I am slowly drifting into the **ABYSS** I didnt want to take
them, but I need to sleep... Thanks everyone...


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

sweet dreams, and hope you feel better


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Andrea and Melanie and Carrie, I hope you ALL feel MUCH better soon!!!! Being sick is never fun especially when it just has to "run its course"


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry that several of y'all are sick! Hope you get better really quick! I had that flu during my cruise. No fun, but it only lasted 24 hours......


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Hope all gets well soon


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry ladies that you are all feeling sick







but you can keep the bug to yourselves cause i sure dont want it







phew, thank god i live miles away.

[attachment=13029:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee I am sorry you gals are feeling ill, I sure hope yas all get better real soon


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better today ladies. Hope you get well soon. Being ill sucks.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope you're all feeling lots better today.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that







I read a good book before I go to sleep and that knocks me out.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I hope everyone feels better soon. I work for a local health department and let me tell you that if it is going around we get it. So many people come in for services that are sick. We wash, wash our hands and I even wipe my phone off everyday but I get whatever is going around everytime. First year I worked here I had pink eye 5 times, the flu 2 times, and so many minor colds.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hoping everyone is felling better today !


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I hope everyone is feeling better.









When I cannot sleep I take 1 Melatonin. You can buy them in the grocery store. They always help me sleep.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Andrea, Carrie, how are you two today?

I am about the same, achey all over and just blah. I truged to work but got home and went to bed. Napped and woke up with a worse headache.









Melanie


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

i got this off the website not sure if anyone has posted, but a friend of mine does this too:

Sleepy Tea Time - (for all ages)

An old fashioned remedy for a sound sleep is to drink a cup of Chamomile tea just before bedtime, add a teaspoon of honey to sweeten. Do not take if you suffer from allergies.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am feeling a little bit better.. It's so hard to relax with the boys, and the Homework **LORD*** they get so much of it.. I can't even help my oldest (15) I have no idea how to do that math









I can't sleep , I don't know why.I wake up like 3am and then I am up for the day..
Im so tired...


Thanks everyone for you replies....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Andrea, Carrie, how are you two today?
> 
> I am about the same, achey all over and just blah. I truged to work but got home and went to bed. Napped and woke up with a worse headache.
> 
> ...


hi mel, thanks for askin! i'm sorry you're not feeling any better...*i hope you get well soon!* i'm a bit better. i'm achey too and i’m congested...and my head is pounding and my throat started hurting today....i wonder if it's from the coughing... i've been getting up many times during the night...then i can't get back to sleep.... i'm dead tired. i've been taking nyquil but it's not working so i end up crashing on the sofa during the day... massimo's being a good boy, just wants to lay on me... my husband took a picture of us today when i fell asleep on the sofa during a movie we were watching.. he said we looked so peaceful! LOL!!
i look horrible...my face is puffy and blotchy and there are circles under my eyes...good thing the pic is dark!
(he didn't use the flash so it didn't wake us up.... lol...how sweet!)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=258056
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Carrie , that picture is beautiful...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie , that picture is beautiful...[/B]










thanks, andrea... i know i look horrible, but i just melted when i saw that pic. massimo is such a sweetie. his head looks unusually large there...lol...i think it's the camera angle.

i'm glad you're feeling a bit better.... but i'm sorry you can't sleep at nite... and aren't able to rest when your boys are home. hopefully it passes soon....and i hope you get well soon!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Andrea and Carrie,

CARRIE that is a darling photo!!! Awww Massimo my love. I am so happy you are with your Mommy.

Believe me I know all too well about lack of sleep. I have been waking up 3 to 4 times a night for months. It's a nightmare to say the least. Then about a year ago I started waking up at around 4:30 every morning, like it WAS time to get up for the day. NO! I think not.

I can and do resort to medication from time to time. However I do not like the "drugged" feeling.









I have tried staying up later at night to make myself sleep IN later then 4:30, it just doesn't seem to work.

I just hope this isn't from "age". YIKES! doomed to wake up at that time of day for the rest of my un-natural life. hahahhaaa

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Hope you all get to feeling better. SOON!







I hate flu season, bad germs, the "s" word, and those nasty things!! I didn't say it Mel!!!

Cheer up...maybe your 24 hours is almost over


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I hope everyone is feeling better today. Carrie, that picture of your and your baby is adorable!


----------

